# Shes back...with a vengence!!!!



## esmerelda (Jul 8, 2002)

OK........so I ran off into the sunset!!!!  Did all the bad things a girl could do when it comes to watching her weight/figure/attitude!!!  Hell I needed to explode.....you sods are over the other side of the damn planet.....!!!!!

Yep....I ate everything I wasnt supposed to.....
Yep....I demolished most of my stash of grog....
Yep....The chocolate demons had a field trip with me.....
Yep....I felt bad after every mouthful.....did I stop.......not on your life!!!!!!!  

So here I am....back again from the edge of the binge...ready to accept my punishment....like a man.....and get my white ass back to the treadmill!!!!!  I have been back at the gym three times so far this last week.....mainly did cardio.....but felt better for it!!!

Im now trying to purge my system of all the crap I've ingested... and from the headaches I've been suffering....the sugar fairies arnt welcome in my house anymore!!!!!  I've been watching Peetrips diary and like the advice you have all been giving him on his diet.....over here we cant get half the good stuff you all talk about.....and even our supply of dietry powders and suppliments are 'watered down' to meet with our health standards!!!!

So here I go.............whips to the fore....high heels put away.... joggers at the ready..........

LADY....GET  YOUR  BUTT  MOVING.........ON  THE  DOUBLE!!!!!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 8, 2002)

Alright Essy don't make me put you over my knee.  

or better yet I promise I will put you over my knee.


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 9, 2002)

Just to prove that I've actually paid some attention in class!!!  I am now keeping an official diary!!!!!  Dont fall down....yes Im actually writing in what Im doing...eating and drinking!!!!!

I found what appears to be a fairly good workout routine in a well known mag....and it is an 8 week progressive body blast workout!!!  It has a day-by-day workout schedule....as well as a suggested diet plan....unfortunately, half of the things on it, we cant get over here in good old Aussie-land, so any help with substitutes will be a great help!!!!

My darlin' Hubby has just tried to ply me yet again....forth time in half an hour...with alcohol.....great start eh?!!!!!  

So...what is week one about.....RESISTANCE TRAINING...FOCUS: CIRCUIT!!!!!  
I plan to go thru the circuit, doing one set of each exercise and resting as little as possible!!! (this I repeat a further two times making sure that the weights I choose bring me to a momentary  muscle failure within 12 reps!!!!  Sounds like fun....eh?!!!)   I will do this on three different days with cardio on four days focusing on long sessions of 40-60 mins...in a lower heart rate range!!!!!!  One day I have to increase intensity as a change of pace.

Tonight was my flexibility training!!!!!    I tried my best at 15 min of stretching most of the muscle groups!!!!  
* Doorway chest stretch...felt great!!!
* Standing quad pull....gotta get some balance happening here!!
* Glute stretch...now I know why cats are soooo flexible!
* Seated hamstring stretch.....ouch..
* Biceps pull.....again....nice feeling!!
* Overhead triceps pull....hmmmm...not sure!!!
* Lateral pull....hey I've had enough pulls!!!! JK!!!
* Trunk twist....ohhhmmmm...my favourite!!!!  Just listen to things go poppppp!!!!

Then I did a further 25 min on the bike @ 55%, and 10 min on the elliptical.....if that didnt make the heart pump...not even a good looking man will!!!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 9, 2002)

Sounds like you will need a massage tomorrow.


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 9, 2002)

Food....well here comes the shocker.......

B/fast = oats with protein shake chaser.....1/2 hr before I took Hydroxycut!!!

Mid morning = protein shake with apple & pear chaser.

Lunch = Grilled chicken breast....size of my palm....sliced up and added to a fresh green salad.....no dressing!!!  Followed with a fresh apple juice!!!!

Mid arvo = protein shake with an apple chaser!!!

Dinner = Lean oyster blade steak...size of my palm.....with steamed rice and fresh steamed vegies...with a drizzel of chilli sauce!!!!!  Followed with home made yoghurt (natural flavour)

Took Hydroxycut 1/2 hr before training......

Had at least 2.5 litres of water so far today.....still going though!! I have cut down on my coffee and tea intake...being a shift worker something had to give.....my sleep is more important that watching Foxtel!!!!!

Anyone willing to advise....yell out!!!!!  This little black duck would love some "real time" advice instead of what is written in mags!!!


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 9, 2002)

Are you offering my good man????  Now would that be an eleven finger massage????????  *Think about it!!!!!*


----------



## craig777 (Jul 9, 2002)

Massage inside and out huh.   Yummy girl. 

Essy on the meals the one thing that I won't drink are fruit juices like apple juice, lots and lots of sugar.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2002)

I could offer eight fingers..two thumbs...and a third leg....would that suffice?


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 9, 2002)

Roger that!!!!!!!  Didnt even cross my mind!!!!!!!!!!  Thank goodness the kids love it....I have a large bottle in the fridge!!!!!!!  Other than water what do you suggest????????


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 9, 2002)

That last comment was about the fruit juice...not your comment Burner!!!!!  But seems as though your offering.................


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 9, 2002)

Essie baby ... I'm no expert, but I think fruit juices have the type of sugar you're trying to avoid.  I think substituting water for the fruit juice would serve you better.   Anyone else have a comment?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 9, 2002)

Hi Esmerleda,
I am certainly not an expert but I have come along way to be where I am now so I thought, as another female, I would make a few suggestions.  Oh and I wouldn't mind if you told me BUTT OUT if you don't like them.

*Mid morning = protein shake with apple & pear chaser.*

This is good but try adding a T Nat PB, tastes good on the fruit

*Lunch = Grilled chicken breast....size of my palm....sliced up and added to a fresh green salad.....no dressing!!! Followed with a fresh apple juice!!!!*

I would ditch the juice and have water with lemon.  Also, you need to add some dressing.  2 T Olive Oil/Balsamic Vinegar is good to either buy or mix yourself

*Mid arvo = protein shake with an apple chaser!!!*

Good but maybe add some nuts 

*Dinner = Lean oyster blade steak...size of my palm.....with steamed rice and fresh steamed vegies...with a drizzel of chilli sauce!!!!! Followed with home made yoghurt (natural flavour)*

Definately switch the rice to Brown Rice (any kind), and I like to add 1 T. of Olive Oil poured on my veggies with some dill weed.

So these are just my suggestions.  Check out my journal, maybe you might find some ideas.  Take care!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 9, 2002)

> *Originally posted by mochy*
> 
> as another female



Oh yea I will agree with that statement.   it should also read "as another yummy female".


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2002)

I'm ALWAYS offering...just seems no one is taking my services....maybe it is the presentation? Damn....


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 9, 2002)

Mochy.....your an angel!!!!   I have a slight problem with anything too oily/rich/fatty.....I had my gall bladder removed a couple of years back...and if the poor stomach cops a hit of fats...it tends to go into spazims.....I'll try the oil and vinigerette!!!!  Great idea with the pb on the fruit!!!!  But He might not like me nibbling on his nuts too often!!!!  (Sorry couldnt help myself!!!)  I have a bad fettish for nuts......(Those too!!!) once I start...I cant stop.... how much is good.....1/2 a cup?????


----------



## kuso (Jul 9, 2002)

Hey there, I thought this was my old Sung Hi thread being bumped up....even better, it`s Essy


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 9, 2002)

Lol...Burner baby...you know I would jump at the chance....there is just one little detail....distance!!!!   Errrhermmmm...where is this fabled thread you were going to start????????  And where are my photos????  No naughty PM.....unless pics are supplied!!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 9, 2002)

Hey Kuso....so hows things hangin'?????  To the right or left?????  And why havent you posted a pic yet??????


----------



## kuso (Jul 9, 2002)

Now STFU about pix already 

To the left a little  and hows things with you?????


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2002)

just a little, Kuso? Dude..this is where you EMBELISH!
try this one: To teh left and DRAGGING by my knee!

dude, I hafta tell you everything????
  

I haven't been over to my friend's house to scan my nasty self in yet. But I shall.....it will be a sobering and humbling expreience..


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 9, 2002)

While your at it....find one that MIGHT resemble Kuso!!!!!  Do you think I'd let that one go by????  The others may have forgotten that you owe a pic...KUSO...but not this little black duck!!!!!  Im fine....the poor body is now starting to come out of shock...so the muscles are starting to let me know they dont think much of me!!!!

Burner baby...you know you only have to show me those pics.....


----------



## Jodi (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Mochy.....your an angel!!!!   I have a slight problem with anything too oily/rich/fatty.....I had my gall bladder removed a couple of years back...and if the poor stomach cops a hit of fats...it tends to go into spazims.....I'll try the oil and vinigerette!!!!  Great idea with the pb on the fruit!!!!  But He might not like me nibbling on his nuts too often!!!!  (Sorry couldnt help myself!!!)  I have a bad fettish for nuts......(Those too!!!) once I start...I cant stop.... how much is good.....1/2 a cup?????



LMFAO!  Your too funny.  As far as the nuts, how bout trying 1 oz. of peanuts (unsalted of course), almonds or cashews.  Instead of the 1 T. of Olive Oil over veggies, try the Oil and vinegrette over the veggies.  I think the additional healthy fats will help.  You are going to get very hungry, very fast without that fat.  It will help keep you from being hungry in between meals.  Thats only 1 of the benefits.


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 9, 2002)

Whoowhooo...I can nibble nuts and not feel guilty!!!!!  Not salted ones though....right!!!!!  I will try to add some oil/fat into my diet slowly....otherwise...its not a pretty sight!!!!!!  Cashews...mmmmmmmmmmm dry roasted.......now Im allowed to roast my nuts.....arnt I????  Or do they have to be 'a la natural'???


----------



## craig777 (Jul 9, 2002)

You aren't roasting my nuts, you can have them a'la natural.


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 9, 2002)

Im allowed to.....Mochy said so.....only you have to de-salt them for me!!!!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 9, 2002)

Well now if you are going to roast them, then at least you call lick the salt off yourself.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Whoowhooo...I can nibble nuts and not feel guilty!!!!!  Not salted ones though....right!!!!!  I will try to add some oil/fat into my diet slowly....otherwise...its not a pretty sight!!!!!!  Cashews...mmmmmmmmmmm dry roasted.......now Im allowed to roast my nuts.....arnt I????  Or do they have to be 'a la natural'???



You can also do a couple whole eggs and some egg whites.  Also some tuna and mayo.  Good protein and fat all in one.

Just don't be eating too many nuts!


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks Mochy.......!!!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 11, 2002)

Hey here she goes again....if the arms will only let her type!!!

FOOD:
B/fast = oats with honey, followed with protein shake.

Lunch = Chicken and salad roll (wholemeal)
              with apple and pear chasers.

Dinner = Steamed chicken....follow the trend!!!  with steamed vegies and rice.

Snacks = fruit and lots of water!!!  Also one peanut butter sandwich.....not too much PB....getting used to it again!!!

Water....well I was naughty...only 2 litres!!!

Workout:

Did the circuit....ran it three times with all weights just heavy enough to make me tire and force out the last two reps!!!
Did a further 25 min cardio on the bike....man if the legs wernt yelling at me before...it explained why I had jelly-legs getting down the stairs!!!!

Slept like nothing on earth!!!!  Have to admit its the first time in ages that I have actually gone to bed at a reasonable time and not woken up when child no.3 climbed in!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2002)

Hey Lelly!!!!  :kisses:   I know there isn't a smilie here with kisses but I can pretend can't I?


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 12, 2002)

Ok ....to start with.....yesterday..Thurs....I had the following:

Bfast = Oats with honey...and a protein shake.
Lunch = salad sandwich with an apple chaser.
Dinner = chicken curry with brown rice!!!!
Snacks = Homemade carrot cake....!!!!!  Small slice only!!!

Workout = BODY-PUMP CLASS!!!!
Hell I thought I hurt after the last one!!!!
This was a full hour of weights using the barbell....not only did I endure 20 mins of squats and lunges (You have no idea how much I hate those two!!!!), but also a long session of upper arm/back training as well...then to finish off...we did abs work and just when I thought we had finished.....pushups!!!!!

Not only had my legs turned to jelly....but the arms were not mine either!!!!  An hour later....legs were just coming back to normal!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey Esy!
Way to go on ther class!
This ex G/F....whom I have found is the root of all evil.....
anyway, she has been doing the body pump class for some time....and she looks good now....biatch...
nope, no resentment here...uh, uhhh....

But that program did alot for her though....keep it up!


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 12, 2002)

Now for today......Im only on line for a short time...as Im going back to work for overtime!!!!!

Bfast = Oats with honey.....and a banana
Lunch = yoghurt & fresh fruit salad...and a protein bar.
Diner = two egg omlet with salad
Snacks = Unsalted peanuts!!!!!  I get to nibble nuts!!!!!

Workout = As ordered....cardio...on a bike...slow to start...then getting better...a whole 35 mins!!!!

As for the poor body....as the day had progressed so did the muscle soreness...but it is a good hurt...and I have constantly stretched out the poor dears when ever I could!!!!

Must away....as I will be late otherwise...hoping to jump back on line after I get in......!!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Ok ....to start with.....yesterday..Thurs....I had the following:
> 
> Bfast = Oats with honey...and a protein shake.
> ...



Good job Essy, alright girl.


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 17, 2002)

Between night shifts...and overtime....I havent had a chance to jump on line...then when I did....the bloody thing goes out on me!!!!  But Im back and it only cost me the price of a new phone plug/adaptor!!!  I have a scanner now!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Diet...I've been sticking to the  following...as it is easier for me to do so:

Breakfast = oats and protein shake
Lunch = either lean ham/chicken/tuna and salad sandwiches with a piece of fruit.
Dinner = varies between brown rice and vegies (with either a small piece of chicken or steak)
Snaks = fruit or nuts or yoghurts

Water = at least 2 litres a day...if not more!!!!
Cut down on the cordial.....and only now have one cup of coffee and one of tea a day........what a break that was!!!!

Exercise = a lot of cardio.....heaps of running up and down stairs thanks to work!!!  Been to the gym once since last entry...but have done a lot of manual labour at home....got soooooo pissed off with the hubby....I set to and cleared a whole lot of shyte out of the gardens...including leveling a travellers palm that was almost two stories high!!!!!  My arms havent screamed at me so much in ages!!!!!
Tonight I have another Body Pump class to go to ..... so I will jump back on line then....its lunchtime over here at the moment...so off to the shops to re-stock the shelves/fridge....and thank god the kids go back to school next monday!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2002)

hey you!
over at a friend's house....getting ready to head home for bed...
interested? j/k..


Saw you  on, thought I'd say howdy! I am hoping to get my pics scanned in tomorrow....


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 17, 2002)

Hey spuds......hows things????  yea...scan the pics....like sure!!!!  Hope you had fun over at your friends....guy/girl?????  Will be back on line later...pm coming your way my friend!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 19, 2002)

Hey...to all those who became great friends on this site.....many many thanks!!!!!!!!  To those who helped me on......your by far the best there is!!!!!!!  To my special friends...and you all know who you are.......Im gonna miss you!!!!  Things have gotten a little out of hand at home.......and unfortunately Im paying the price......so here is where I bow out......getting out while I can, I will endeavour to drop in when I can........only I cant say when.

Once again many many thanks......your a great bunch......

See ya' 

Lesley


----------



## craig777 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Hey...to all those who became great friends on this site.....many many thanks!!!!!!!!  To those who helped me on......your by far the best there is!!!!!!!  To my special friends...and you all know who you are.......Im gonna miss you!!!!  Things have gotten a little out of hand at home.......and unfortunately Im paying the price......so here is where I bow out......getting out while I can, I will endeavour to drop in when I can........only I cant say when.
> 
> Once again many many thanks......your a great bunch......
> ...




NOOOOOOO   Please take care Lesley, it has been an absolute blast. You are a lot of fun girl. Love ya


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 19, 2002)

We'll miss you, and stop in whenever you can.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 19, 2002)

take care my dear!!  Stop in when you can!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_NOOOOOOO   Please take care Lesley, it has been an absolute blast. You are a lot of fun girl. Love ya



Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 27, 2002)

Sorry Ezz im a bit slow
Hardly got to know you... Which is sad Take care of yourself girl


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2002)

WHAT?!??!??!
She's left?!?!?
Say it isn't so! Esy! You no go!
Be good and swing back in sometime!
mike


----------



## kuso (Jul 27, 2002)

*NOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooo* 

My Aussie sister....WTF?!?!?!?!?! 

As the others have said...I`ve had a great time with you...over at MM and here. You need any help, support or just someone to shoot the shit with, you know where to find us....and I believe you have my addy.

Take care of yourself!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 27, 2002)

god dam it ...........................................now  i'm p-ode.  i n other words.................pissed off. get back here. iguess you have to do what you gotta do, BUT, take a stand as well.......


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

hey Kusinator!
You are on!
What's the drink of the evening? I just got to work..7am here. What time there?


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

Sorry dude...was logged on but watching a movie.

No drinks tonight....it`s 10pm on Sunday night.......no drinks for another 2 and a half weeks...then look out


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

whatcha watchin?
As long as it is quiet here at work....there is a long movie play list.
You are on the wagon?


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

On the wagon....not really. Was just trying to take a 4 week break.....lasted two  so I thought I`d go two and a half to make up for it 

Face off was the flick


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

great movie.


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 28, 2002)

Thanks guys....I did the BIG WALK-OUT!!!!!  Funny how it takes the big stand to make some pompus-over bearing-egotistical- 'Im the center of the universe' male to see exactly whats what!!!!

I went for a short trip down to our wine growing part of our wonderful city.....had a great time ...... kept getting phone calls...refused to answer them.....then when the last text message came thru.....I felt the need to return to the nest.....

So....as the tital suggests.....Im back!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

yeah! Keep him in-line! Crack that whip!
Can I be next? Puh-lease????


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Thanks guys....I did the BIG WALK-OUT!!!!!  Funny how it takes the big stand to make some pompus-over bearing-egotistical- 'Im the center of the universe' male to see exactly whats what!!!!
> 
> I went for a short trip down to our wine growing part of our wonderful city.....had a great time ...... kept getting phone calls...refused to answer them.....then when the last text message came thru.....I felt the need to return to the nest.....
> ...


dam straight. glad your here too, i have'nt been here much, but i hope all is well.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 29, 2002)

welcome back


----------



## esmerelda (Aug 6, 2002)

Hey all....things have been more than just a little hecktic around here!!!!

My excuses range from:
  *  The whole family has had the flu...the youngest one ended up in hospital....and me sitting by her bed!!!!

  *  Shift rosters have finally settled down...soon I will be able to get alot more time to spend at home rather than at work!!!!

  *  Hubby's work is still causing major hang-ups with our home life.....but neither of us can change that...so we continue on!!!!!

  *  Kids finally went back to school!!!!!

  *  Started re-decorating the house!!!!!!!!!!!


I havent flunked out of the gym...still get there as often as I can, I have taken at least 2 pump classes per week.....and have even requested the use of a gym at work.....still waiting for the call on that one!!!!

Food...I've been really good...lost 3 kilos in 3 weeks!!!!!  That and being sick!!!!!!  But I have been chocie free and fast-food free since starting this diary....so Im not feeling the need...yet!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_I have taken at least 2 pump classes per week



Gee, I figured you'd want to get pumped a lot more than that.


----------



## esmerelda (Aug 6, 2002)

Cheeky-shyte!!!!  LMAO

Only if you were in the same state!!!!!  Actually, all jokes aside, the girl who takes the class is amazing!!!!  She actually can work the class of no less than 27, and push us all to our own levels!!!!  I always end up almost crawling out of the class!!!!  It takes a couple of days for me to get the body back into the next class... and if I miss one...the next time I go....and my excuse isnt good enough...she hammers me harder!!!!  I know this is turning you on Albob.....*as he pictures me being pushed around/yelled at/ forced to lift heavy weights/ dripping with perspiration/ slim blonde thing threatening me with more pain*.....Albob...take your hand off it and put it back on the keyboard!!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (Aug 6, 2002)

Mind you....Albob.....I wouldnt mind going for a spin with you!!!!  Just to see if you can still lift things.....without using your hands!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2002)

Any time babe.


----------



## esmerelda (Aug 6, 2002)

Errmmmm....Im free now.......!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2002)

Probably not a good idea.  If I streatched it that far think of how thin it would be.


----------



## esmerelda (Aug 6, 2002)

LMAO...........just the thought of it makes me want to scream with laughter!!!!!!!!!!

How about I give you a call and we can discuss the possible alternatives?!!!!   Ahhhh but alas I forgot.........your soooooo busy at work......no time to play!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_ Ahhhh but alas I forgot.........your soooooo busy at work......no time to play!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I wouldn't be caught dead in a job like that!


----------



## esmerelda (Aug 6, 2002)

Geee....now why doesnt that surprise me!!!!!!  Sooo close to retirement.....that walking frame will come in handy soon!!!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_that walking frame will come in handy soon!!!!!!!



Funny you should say that.  The folks here at work threw me a party for "the big four oh" and one of the gifts was a cane.  It's leaning against my desk right now.


----------



## esmerelda (Aug 6, 2002)

Whoooowhooooo........a caning a caning......what I'd give for a caning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Ooooooopppppppppsssss.....I didnt mean to sing that out quite so loudly!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Whoooowhooooo........a caning a caning......what I'd give for a caning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Well, if you insist.  Bend over.    Oops, what kind of cane were YOU thinking of?


----------



## esmerelda (Aug 6, 2002)

LOL.......is there any other type....????  I mean .....being a good Private School Girl and all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_being a good Private School Girl and all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



BWAAAAAA..............De Ja Vou................I just had a flashback to what, six months ago?  A year?  You, me, a little walk to somewhere on the school grounds, under a tree, what were you wearing?  Oh yeah, NOTHING!!!


----------



## esmerelda (Aug 7, 2002)

Man for an old timer your memory sure works well!!!!!!!!!

Wasnt that the start of a lot of porn....and very little else?!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_Wasnt that the start of a lot of porn....and very little else?!!!!



What else do you need?


----------

